

Charts And Graphs For Web Developers - bogdans
http://www.designyourway.net/blog/resources/30-high-quality-charts-and-graphs-for-webdevelopers-to-download/
Charts and graphs are present on various types of sites in order to improve the user experience and show in a easier and more likeable way data for the visitors. These charts and graphs can be created using technologies like PHP, Flash, Javscript (jQuery, MooTools, Prototype) and CSS, but you don’t have to reinvent the wheel unless you have a lot of time at your disposal. What you can do is download and use these following charts and graphs made by ninja developers.
======
raju
I just happened to be scouring around for a good JS charting library
yesterday.

Does anyone here have any experience with one? I am trying to build a
dashboard, much like <http://www.geckoboard.com/> and I need to be able to
display nice charts (all kinds - bar, stacked, pie) with real-time data.

I looked some into flot (<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>) which uses the
canvas, and Raphael (<http://raphaeljs.com/>) which uses SVG (and is not
really a charting library) but they have gRaphael for that purpose. But with
the plethora of options out there, I figured I ought to ask here at HN.

Any suggestions, anyone?

~~~
bradleyland
Graphing is central to our product. Right now we're using Flot. It's a great
library for the price (free), but we're looking for more (specifically the
live charts animation features). After a lot of looking, we've settled on
Highcharts. We decided on Highcharts for the following reasons:

* Uses native code (no plug-ins) in a wide variety of browsers (even IE6) * Supports a wide variety of charts, including candlestick, which is important for finance charts (our product is in the "finance" vertical) * Works with jQuery, which is the JS library we use * Documentation has a _fantastic_ introduction; from there it's just a matter of picking a chart and reviewing the API ref * Active support forum * Reasonable pricing

If you're looking at Flot, and want to take your charts a little further, I
think Highcharts is a great choice. If you're looking to do something more
abstract, it may not fit the confines of your standard bar, stack, line, etc
chart. In these cases, you should look at one of the visualization libraries.
Highcharts is the kind of library that is ready to take a data set and render
a graph in just a few lines of code.

EDIT: It's worth noting that Flot will work with IE when combined with the
excanvas project. So far we've done a TON with Flot and been very happy for a
free product.

------
rorrr
No Flot? You fail.

